# Flow 05 - Rahmenbruch (Bremssockel) - Garantie?



## j.mesle (26. April 2007)

Hi Community,

mir ist gestern an meinem Dirtbike leider der Bremsockel der hinteren Scheibenbremse gebrochen!
Da ihr mehr Erfahrung hab wende ich mich jetzt an euch!
*Vorallem geht es mir darum ob es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt oder nicht?
Wenn gar nix möglich ist kann man die stelle effektiv Schweißen (ist ja immerhin alu und kein stahl!)?*

vielen Dank schon mal,
jochen


----------



## Xexano (26. April 2007)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal mit Jürgen Liebe von Bikeaction (Deutscher Vertreiber von Rocky Mountain) in Verbindung setzen. 

Hier findest du die Kontaktmöglichkeiten.

Dein Flow ist ein 2005er Flow. D.h. dieses Bike müsste noch knapp im 2-Jahre-Garantie-Rahmen sein.... 

Informier dich einfach. Entweder wird das als Garantiefall angesehen und du kriegst ein neues  oder sie lehnen es ab und du muss zum Schweißgerät greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.mesle (26. April 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal mit Jürgen Liebe von Bikeaction (Deutscher Vertreiber von Rocky Mountain) in Verbindung setzen.



Habe ich versucht ist bis 03.05. nicht erreichbar :'(


----------



## Trollobaby (26. April 2007)

wüsste nicht, warum das kein Garantiefall sein sollte?


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. April 2007)

j.mesle schrieb:


> Habe ich versucht ist bis 03.05. nicht erreichbar :'(



bike festival am Gardasee


----------

